# Corsair 760T Front I/O Schrauben



## NerdFlanders (7. August 2015)

Heute ist mein 760T gekommen, bisher bin ich wirklich zufrieden. Die Verarbeitung ist Top (aber alles andere wäre bei dem Preis auch frech  ).

Einzig der 5,25" Schacht ist meinen WaKü Plänen leicht im Weg und könnte eine kleine Anpassung mit dem Dremel vertragen 

Um das so gefahrlos wie möglich zu machen müssen natürlich erst mal alle Kabel und Kunststoffteile abgebaut werden. Damit war ich auch erfolgreich, nur der Front I/O Sockel will nicht so recht.

Ich hab bereits alle sichtbaren Schrauben entfernt und versucht in verschiedene Richtungen zu drücken, aber da bewegt sich nix. Gewalt kommt bei etwas neuem natürlich nicht in Frage...

Dass das ganze durch den User austauschbar ist, ist klar, Corsair verkauft das I/O Panel über ihre Webseite.

Stellt sich heraus dass schwarze Schrauben bei schlechter Beleuchtung leicht übersehen werden können  Hier kann dicht gemacht werden.


----------



## Bluebeard (15. August 2015)

Das Problem die Schrauben zu übersehen habe ich auch selbst mal durchgemacht und dabei fast eine der Halterungen direkt abgebrochen. Gut das du es selbst herausgefunden hast.


----------

